# Sunday's Show and Tell ...10/10/21



## jd56 (Oct 10, 2021)

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week. Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 10, 2021)

I scored 2 radios from a cool old-timer at  a Garage sale...






& dug out a few license plates for the shop...





Happy Sunday Yall!!! 😎


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 10, 2021)

Here is my big purchase from Hershey.  It took a few days of waiting and negotiating to get it done.  Thanks Larkin!


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 10, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Here is my big purchase from Hershey.  It took a few days of waiting and negotiating to get it done.  Thanks Larkin!
> 
> View attachment 1493136
> 
> ...



What a beauty! I also dig that Mallo Cup shirt!! 👍


----------



## HARPO (Oct 10, 2021)

1975 (?) Raleigh Sprite 10 Speed...just picked it up an hour ago. Check out the mileage on the Huret Speedo. Might be actual considering the condition overall of the bike. 😎


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 10, 2021)

Finding alot of parts around the barn and in the storage vans to build a Franken bike. I found a couple $5 bikes.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 10, 2021)

Scored 2 gems this week from Cabe members!  @buck hughes sold me the Manton & Smith and @crazyhawk sold me this beautiful Elgin! Thanks guys!


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 10, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Here is my big purchase from Hershey.  It took a few days of waiting and negotiating to get it done.  Thanks Larkin!
> 
> View attachment 1493136
> 
> ...



Another one for the Brantsonian.  That thing is amazing!


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 10, 2021)

I didn’t think I was going to post anything here this week until I went to a random unadvertised yard sale. No bikes there though . There’s way less yard sales than there used to be. I was glad to find a good one by chance. I also got 200 rolling Stone Magazines and a good amount of pre 1964 playboy magazines.
And other stuff.


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 10, 2021)

Wow what a cool pile, just love those unadvertised sales. NICE!!!!!


----------



## Hastings (Oct 10, 2021)

Went to an estate sale Friday and 1/2 off day Saturday. Went there for that Seagull rochester bike and that long spring saddle on that Frankenstein ‘35 Shelby.. Just in time for halloween! Also ended up getting some nice porcelain signs, few boxes of random bicycle parts, early 1900s typewriter and 20 decent 1960s flea market bikes to sell in the spring. Wicked awesome prices…let’s go Red Sox!


----------



## TrustRust (Oct 10, 2021)

This Syracuse Neracar followed me home this week..
Anyone have a pair of 3.85 x 20” or 26 x 3” clincher motorcycle tires kicking around for it?


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 10, 2021)

OMG NICE!!!! Man you guys are hitting some awesome yard sales.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 10, 2021)

TrustRust said:


> This Syracuse Neracar followed me home this week..
> Anyone have a pair of 3.85 x 20” or 26 x 3” clincher motorcycle tires kicking around for it?
> 
> View attachment 1493250
> ...



DAMN THAT THAT IS WAY COOL...😍🥰😍🥰😍🥰


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2021)

TrustRust said:


> This Syracuse Neracar followed me home this week..
> Anyone have a pair of 3.85 x 20” or 26 x 3” clincher motorcycle tires kicking around for it?
> 
> View attachment 1493250
> ...


----------



## HARPO (Oct 10, 2021)

A couple of hours after picking up the Raleigh Sprite, I got this Schwinn Collegiate from the original owner. Bike is as it left Schwinn in the early 70's (I think I saw SCHWINN on the sidewall). And check it out...kickstand cap is still on! 🙂


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 10, 2021)

Box of silver and gold jewelry.. and from kreal the original tool box cover that came off 



















my 35 😶bluebird !!..


----------



## JRE (Oct 10, 2021)

Didn't get it home until late last Sunday so I'm posting it today lol. Got my 1936 Shelby back that I sold 11 yrs ago and was able to buy it back for what I sold it for.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 10, 2021)

redline1968 said:


> Box of silver and gold jewelry.. and from kreal the original tool box cover that came off View attachment 1493278
> 
> View attachment 1493279
> 
> ...



Omg. That's amazing! Odd that it didn't get sold with it.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 10, 2021)

A few of the smalls from Hershey; I think I would feel pretty “Sky High” in the 1890’s on a Crescent!


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 10, 2021)

Just a badge for me this week.


----------



## STRADALITE (Oct 10, 2021)

It’s been awhile since I bought anything but the price was right.


----------



## Astroyama (Oct 10, 2021)

Maybe someday this will be considered a classic, it is 1 of 1.
This lamp will be going into the taproom located in the Old Brewerys Union building that is currently OKC Soda Co.  
I'm novice level....Art Saves Lives!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 10, 2021)

I found a DELTA  PLASTI-LITE  box to go with the light. It's very rough , but prewar DELTA boxes rarely show up.
And a SCHWINN  branded 3-speed shift lever from @bikeyard , 60's Schwinn Traveler i think


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 10, 2021)

Circa 1896 Maywood. Thank you to Ed @my560sec 




1896 Thistle. Thank you to Sam and to @Jesse McCauley for the lead.


----------



## hzqw2l (Oct 10, 2021)

Couple barn fresh Schwinn bikes....
Complete originals down to the tubes.


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 10, 2021)

Couldn’t sleep last night, so I checked FB about 2:30AM. This had just been listed within the hour. So I messaged and got an immediate response! So I went and picked it up today. Mid 1890s Sterling in original green paint. Cork grips still nice. Missing the spoon brake but this is how the guy found it in a barn.


----------



## Mike Franco (Oct 10, 2021)

Drop stand I pick up today


----------



## IngoMike (Oct 10, 2021)

Another week, another '47 Monark....this time a Hex Tube....in storage for the last 21 years....same seller as last weeks Monark...


----------



## higgens (Oct 10, 2021)

Flexin thanks to @ADReese for posting it in eBay Facebook section


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 10, 2021)

Went to a car show and swap meet and came home with a few bikes. Grabbed a couple before they were unloaded. Western Union messenger special, 52 Hornet, prewar Schwinn frame, 48 DX frame.


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Oct 10, 2021)

Wood shed is full. Time to ride.


----------



## Kato (Oct 10, 2021)

Kramai88 said:


> Went to a car show and swap meet and came home with a few bikes. Grabbed a couple before they were unloaded. Western Union messenger special, 52 Hornet, prewar Schwinn frame, 48 DX frame.
> 
> View attachment 1493917
> 
> ...




That Western Union messenger special is killer kool..........
If you sell - keep me in mind !!!


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 10, 2021)

Thanks Gary!  Its going on my Autocycle i picked up at ML..


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 11, 2021)

BIG thank you @tanksalot !
I meant to post these tricycles yesterday. . sorry..The Colson needs some rear tires if anyone has any? Im going to see if my son will ride it..
AND the SKIPPY !! I need a "stand plate " for it.. 🙁 Yes it has a glass lens 🙂


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 11, 2021)

bikesnbuses said:


> BIG thank you @tanksalot !
> I meant to post these tricycles yesterday. . sorry..The Colson needs some rear tires if anyone has any? Im going to see if my son will ride it..
> AND the SKIPPY !! I need a "stand plate " for it.. 🙁 Yes it has a glass lens 🙂
> View attachment 1494092
> ...



The red one looks like it would hurt to ride, youch... LoL


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 11, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> The red one looks like it would hurt to ride, youch... LoL



👀 👀 👀 👀 👀 👀 👏 👏 👏 👏

                       🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## nick tures (Oct 11, 2021)

hzqw2l said:


> Couple barn fresh Schwinn bikes....
> Complete originals down to the tubes.View attachment 1493593
> 
> View attachment 1493594
> ...



wow those will clean up nice !!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 11, 2021)

Found a early (May) 1960 Fender Vibrasonic for $100. Love the harmonic tremolo in these. These were the top of the line for fender for a hot minute. First fender amps to be covered in Tolex and have forward facing controls.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 11, 2021)

A very clean front hub from a Schwinn 3-speed.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 11, 2021)

TODAY IS NOT SUNDAY 
 COMPRENDE !


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 11, 2021)

If you give up on the skippy and part it out i might be interested.. thats one rare  tricycle. You my never get that plate...


bikesnbuses said:


> BIG thank you @tanksalot !
> I meant to post these tricycles yesterday. . sorry..The Colson needs some rear tires if anyone has any? Im going to see if my son will ride it..
> AND the SKIPPY !! I need a "stand plate " for it.. 🙁 Yes it has a glass lens 🙂
> View attachment 1494092
> ...


----------

